# Professional Courtesy [copswritingcops.com]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

This is for the news media that wanted to contact the members of this forums on the topic of "Professional Courtesy"

Not many here were willing to talk about the topic for obvious reasons. There are however some that are more than willing to brag about how their badge has saved them from getting into trouble and avoided a ticket or two.

Visit http://www.copswritingcops.com/

Cops Writing Cops - Where's the Professional Courtesy? Law Enforcement and Police Officers help each other.

Now before we start listing PC stories... That is not what this topic is about, I am a firm believer in the Fight Club. What it's about is the fact that someone would actually dedicate an entire website to "Professional Courtesy" listing friendly and non friendly departments complete with stories on how the beat a ticket with a badge.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Interesting site


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

You can think what you'd like about "professional courtesy", however writing names _and _the department the officer is associated with is a little questionable.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

_*I got stopped by a California Hwy Patrol officer approx. 2 years ago. Doing 103 in a 75. Early in the morning not that many cars on the road. Pulled over for him, apoligized for speeding and asked if it would help if I was on the Job ( NYS Trooper). Went back to his patrol vehicle and started to write me the ticket. He was looking in a book or something, so I thought he was going to write for some other section. Turns out there is a special section for going over 100 and he wrote me for it. Older guy, named Baker. Said he had only written 3 cops in his career and I was going to be one of them. The court wanted me to go there for trial but after some persuasion they let me pay over $300 for the fine and I had to mail my NY license b/c they had suspended my priveleges in California for 10 days.*_ 

While I understand the concept of PC, if what I read is true then some of them I would ticket -- perfect example was the officer doing over 100mph in California. That seems to be one that there is no excuse for and should in some way be ticketed.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Close this thread.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Mongo said:


> Close this thread.





> Now before we start listing PC stories... That is not what this topic is about, I am a firm believer in the Fight Club. What it's about is the fact that someone would actually dedicate an entire website to "Professional Courtesy" listing friendly and non friendly departments complete with stories on how the beat a ticket with a badge.


As I stated above, the purpose of this thread was to question why someone would dedicate a site to PC and why the hell would they list the officers involved, good, bad or otherwise?

Don't list you pc questions or comments here, just go to the site that this topic is about and if you feel the need post it there.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Gil said:


> As I stated above, the purpose of this thread was to question why someone would dedicate a site to PC and why the hell would they list the officers involved, good, bad or otherwise?
> 
> Don't list you pc questions or comments here, just go to the site that this topic is about and if you feel the need post it there.


Sorry Gil.... :-(


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

no I was replying to Mongo about his suggestion to close the thread, posting what you did was fine.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Ya just got a little upset cuz their could be an unprofessional shit storm.

Got ya though.

So I sorry too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

are you now gil's bitch?


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Be careful dude.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

he aint being too bright


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> he aint being too bright


Well duh!He's trying to be like the real Djgj!:-D


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah guys time to scoop out your boxers... it's just his imposter, let's not go overboard now


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

sure your not his daddy?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

though i must admit that was a very clever comeback, yes 'justanotherparatrooper,' i am not his daddy


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

This thread is so touching... when do we all start holding hands and sing "Kumbaya?"

About the site... I highly disagree with posting the names of officers. It's slander and libel... I saw that at least one of the accused officers got to respond, but it's still humiliating and I would say a safety issue for him to be identified on there.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks like the Virginia State Police are on the chopping block the most. I have heard about them writting at least one Chief from W.Mass.


----------



## ferus fidelitas (Aug 23, 2005)

djgj... show some class... pc is a factor.... but i have heard a few stories of immediately defiant and confrontational off duty officers who gave big attitude before identifying themselves... courtesy and respect go a long way if you expect to receive the same.... i have never written another officer and fortunately, have never run into a hostile, off duty officer with an attitude - to get respect... show it.


----------



## ferus fidelitas (Aug 23, 2005)

middleboro has an earned reputation of writing other cops a ticket ... not much else for them to do there apparently.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

ferus fidelitas said:


> djgj... show some class... pc is a factor.... but i have heard a few stories of immediately defiant and confrontational off duty officers who gave big attitude before identifying themselves... courtesy and respect go a long way if you expect to receive the same.... i have never written another officer and fortunately, have never run into a hostile, off duty officer with an attitude - to get respect... show it.


you're making a serious response to a bs post made by the imposter. just fyi.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

ferus fidelitas said:


> middleboro has an earned reputation of writing other cops a ticket ... not much else for them to do there apparently.





djgj200 said:


> you're making a serious response to a bs post made by the imposter. just fyi.


Not only that, but he's citing a specific town for their PC habits... this topic isn't about that.

:???: I guess "real men" don't practice Fight Club? :???:

Try to keep in mind:


Gil said:


> Don't list you pc questions or comments here, just go to the site that this topic is about and if you feel the need post it there.


----------

